# Technical aspects to be deal in the Utility Truck



## Geisa

Hola a todos nuevamente,

Desearía me puedan orientar en esta traducción que tiene que ver con un informe sobre un tipo de camión usado para la mineria, el texto dice asi:

Plan de plazos o carta Grantt que considere al menos las siguientes etapas del proyecto: desarrollo de ingeniería revisión de planos, suministro de componentes, ajustes de inspección en fabrica y puesta en marcha.

Yo escribí esto:
Plan of period or letter Grantt that it considers to be at least the following stages of the project: development of engineering review of planes, supply of components, adjustments of inspection in factory and putting in march.

estará bien?
Espero su ayuda y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Geisa

Les agradecería pudieran contestarme a la brevedad


----------



## watercanyon

Geisa said:


> Plan of period or letter Grantt that it considers to be at least the following stages of the project: development of engineering review of planes, supply of components, adjustments of inspection in factory and putting in march.


 
Here's my suggestion:

Schedule or Gantt Chart (a type of time line chart) specifying the following stages of the project: development of engineering review of planes (possibly 'plans'), supply of components, factory inspection schedules and adjustments, and delivery of product.


----------



## Geisa

Thank you very much Cecilia and all but I have another doubt, I don´t know how could I put this word in english, in spanish says like this (talking about the same subject)

Al contenido de las ofertas:

Debido a que, por una parte existen dudas respecto de lo ofertado y, por otra, falta información en las hojas de Datos de Requerimientos de las Bases Técnicas de Licitación, se aclararán y/o consultarán al menos los siguientes puntos.

I wrote this:
* Due to, the fact that on one hand doubts exist regarding  to the offered and in the other hand, there is  missing information in the requirement details of the technical tender conditions, the following points will be set.*
** 
*Thanks in advance*


----------



## Geisa

Please the same as the firs one


----------



## jalibusa

Debido a que, por una parte existen dudas respecto de lo ofertado y, por otra, falta información en las hojas de Datos de Requerimientos de las Bases Técnicas de Licitación, se aclararán y/o consultarán al menos los siguientes puntos.

Since on the one hand there are uncertainties about the offer received and on the other hand infomation is lacking in the Data Requirements for the Technical Aspects of the Bid sheets, the following points will be clarified and/or will at least be discussed.


----------



## Geisa

Thanks a lot for all your help, but I would like to finish if you could help me

Sistema de transmisión. Importante es que los oferentes presenten marcas, alternativas a los componentes ofertados y estimaciones, sólo en porcentajes, de variaciones al valor de los suministros si se optara por la alternativa.

System of transmission. Importantly it is that the offerers present brands(marks), alternatives to the offered components and estimations, only in percentages, of variations to the value of the supplies if it was chosen for the alternative.

Muchisimas gracias,


----------



## Geisa

Disculpen las molestias por el apuro


----------



## jalibusa

Sistema de transmisión. Importante es que los oferentes presenten marcas, alternativas a los componentes ofertados y estimaciones, sólo en porcentajes, de variaciones al valor de los suministros si se optara por la alternativa.

Transmission systems: It's very important for bidders to specify manufacturer's brands, to include alternatives to the offered components, and also to include an estimation (in %) of the cost variation of the supplied materials if the alternative was chosen.


----------



## Geisa

Thank you very much Jubulisa, I really appreciate this I am just finishing  these

-Neumaticos: tipo, llenado, capacidades de carga unitaria, marcas, etc.
-Plazos de entrega afirmes considerando lugares a considerar y entrega final
-Sistema móviles de las barandas del pick up.
-Sistema de puerta abierta en la cabina que bloquee y detenga el camión y porcentaje de aumento en el suministro si no están ofertados a la fecha.
-Diagramas de divisibilidad o puntos ciegos del operador del camión.
-Sistema hidráulico del camión, condiciones técnicas de él y limpieza del fluido.
-Sistema de supresión de incendios integrados al camión
-Listado de herramientas especiales (si las hubiera), con cantidad, precio y plazos de entrega.

Tires: type, filling, capacities of unitary load, mark, etc.
- delivery time of delivery affirm considering places to considering and final delivery 
- system mobiles of the railings of the pick up.
- system of door opened in the cabin that blocks and stops the truck and percentage of increase in the supply if they are not offered to the date.
- graphs of divisibility or blind points of the operator of the truck.
- hydraulic system of the truck, technical conditions of (it) and cleanliness of the fluid.
- system of suppression of fires integrated(repaid) to the truck 
- list of special tools (if they were), with quantity, price and delivery times.


----------



## Geisa

This is the last and please excuseme if it is to much.


----------



## jalibusa

Tires: type, filling, load capacity, brand names, etc.
- *delivery time of delivery affirm considering places to considering and final delivery* *No entiendo lo que dice en español.*
- Removeable railing systems for the pick up.
- Open-cabin-door interlock system that will immobilize the truck and percentage cost increase if not previously offered.
- Diagrams of visibilty and blind spots for the truck operator.
- hydraulic system in the truck, technical specificationas and fluid change data.
- Built-in fire-supression system for the truck.
-List of special tools required (if any), indicating quantity, price and lead time.
-


----------

